# Here's Maggie!!



## Maggie's Mom (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi everyone!! :wave: 

Well, I picked up Maggie this morning, so I thought I'd share a few pictures of her with you. She's such a cutie  She's eating and drinking, very friendly, doesn't cry when I put her in her crate.... In other words she's perfect!!  I know it won't always be like this, so I'm enjoying it while it lasts. Here's her pictures.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

You must be on cloud 9 She is just adorable :wave:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Oh my.. that is an adorable face!!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh she is just precious!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She is so adorable!!! :wink:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

she is so adorable.... I love those eyes...


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

she pretty


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

UUGGHH I am in love what a cutie pie


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*cute!!*

What an adorable baby and love the little wink in the first pic. :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

wow she really is so beautiful


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

She is so sweet. Beautiful!


Nichole


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

she is absoulutely adorable!!!!!!!did you buy her from a breeder?i love the fawn colour!
xxx


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

That first photo is too adorable. She's absolutely precious.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

omg! :shock: she is precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

shes looks like such a cutie.. beware lol shes a devil in deguise :wink: 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

awww!! she is gorgeous! so cute i like her name too


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

She is lovely , i bet ur well happy! Love the first pic.. soo cute xx


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

What a sweet baby...she's sure cute


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

she is very cute i love the first pic looks like she is meditating!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I love that first pic....What a sweet face!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

She is perfect... perfectly adorable. Her name suits her beautifully. Great pics! I love the lighting.


----------



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

She is the cutest little thing. She is so adorable. I wish Vida was a puppy again.


----------

